# Cold engine lope



## DEWFPO (Oct 18, 2013)

9.0 HP Tecumseh engine in a Sears Craftsman, Model # 247-888530, 26-28 inch 2 stage snowblower. 

Engine runs fine except when cold, full throttle, open choke, it lopes really badly until it warms up then it runs fine at full throttle. The colder it is the worse and longer the loping. It starts on the first pull every time but as soon as I move the choke to full open at full throttle it lopes up and down for several minutes until it warms up. It just started doing this a couple of seasons ago. Before that it never did it when cold. Once warm it runs great, plenty of power and smooth running. Seems like it's running a little lean when cold. I could leave the choke on longer but it didn't do this before and if something is wrong, I'd like to fix it. Time for a carb rebuild?

I've run carb an ounce of Sea Foam thru one tankful and it made no difference. I always use Starton in my fuel and it always starts just great.

Thanks, for your experiences.

DEWFPO


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

More than likely that it is with the carburetor. If you have an adjustable carburetor you could try adjusting the carburetor slightly richer to see if the symptoms go away or are less prevalent. If it is a non adjustable carburetor you could run a small piece of wire or thread or (floss like super floss) through the main jet and spray carburetor cleaner through the main jet to see that it clean and not obstructing fuel delivery. Also check for any air leaks between the carburetor and the intake manifold and the intake manifold and the engine. Some time this can cause a slight running problem that is more likely to appear when the engine is still warming up than when it is fully warmed up. A fully warmed up engine is more efficient and will often run fine on a slightly leaner fuel air mixture than a cold engine which is warming up.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Just did a Toro 8 Hp powermax with a surging engine. This one did it all the time except when under load where it evened out.

You do need a carb rebuild

As gusto said on non adjustable Carbs clean out the main jet. Then look up into the carb where the jet screws in and you will see a plastic plug where it seats. While you can only see the head of it, it is about 1 inch long. It needs to come out as it also has 2 or 3 small holes in it to clear.

Small needle nose pliers can pull it out but go easy. They break easily. If you are ordering a rebuild kit its worth the extra 3 or 4 bucks to buy that tube just in case.


----------



## DEWFPO (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. We've already had a couple of small snows so I guess I'd better get on this now.

DEWFPO


----------



## DEWFPO (Oct 18, 2013)

I rebuilt the carb and it seems much better now. Odd that the rebuild kit did not come with a carb to manifold gasket though.

DEWFPO


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

DEWFPO said:


> I rebuilt the carb and it seems much better now. Odd that the rebuild kit did not come with a carb to manifold gasket though.
> 
> DEWFPO


I don't think I have ever seen them come with manifold gaskets.


----------

